# gotbsd.net running Fedora?



## osjak (Dec 13, 2008)

I am a newbie in BSD world. I decided to try PC-BSD on my desktop and went to gotbsd.net to download the image torrent. Well, they had a broken link to the torrent file and the error message indicates the server is running Fedora Core:


> Apache/2.2.4 (Fedora) Server at http://www.gotbsd.net Port 80


I am puzzled. If even the BSD distribution website runs on Linux, then something is not right here. This is not a troll attempt to start a Linux v BSD warfare. I am honestly puzzled by this, considering the proud "Powered by FreeBSD" sign on gotbsd.net. Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## r-c-e (Dec 14, 2008)

according to netcraft, they are running linux but at least running nginx now (creator of nginx contributed code to freebsd)

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.gotbsd.net


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't think gotbsd.net has any affiliation with FreeBSD? It looks like it's hosted in some small commercial network somewhere ("Hayter Merchants Inc") and operated by a hobbyist of sorts who rented a web hosting server (not under his control).



> This site was originally started in 2007 shortly after the FreeBSD Project took their official server off-line. We originally ran on a dedicated server which ran its own tracker and a seeder. The Project recently started up a new official torrent server. *So, we now run on a web host and link to official torrents* (FreeBSD and others).



Oh, and the FreeBSD torrents they link to are on torrents.freebsd.org (so FreeBSD servers on the Yahoo network).


----------



## robertclemens (Dec 17, 2008)

Fairly interesting. Honestly he makes a good point about it running linux and saying powered by FreeBSD. This isn't a flame
war. But in this case who gives a hoot -- and the only reason we don't is that site is a "nobody" site. Imagine if redhat said powered by RedHat and ran freebsd servers. I bet the FreeBSD community would be in an uproar over that one.

It's also not a crime to post incorrect material on a site. I spose in the real world and to be most logical, he should take the powered by freebsd down and everyone would be happy. It isn't a perfect world and he would probably gladly take it down if addresses about the issue.

It's cool he's making it easy for people to nab torrents for bsd operating systems though.

At the end of the day. No one is losing any sleep over this. Let's bring the topic up when a competing distribution is running freebsd to power their servers. =]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, the owner of gotbsd.net obviously just copied over his old document root to the webhost. He copied the FreeBSD logo with it ... that's all.


----------

